# Which LCD monitor shud I go for????



## Sankalp (Jul 18, 2005)

I am planning to buy a 15" LCD monitor within a couple of days

I am gettin an HCL with stereo speakers for 10.5K

Samsung for 11.2 K

and LG around the same price range

Can u ppl suggest which monitor shud I go for performance wise

like considering picture quality, refresh rates, power consumption etc


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2005)

Samsung makes good LCDs and should be your top choice. By the way, which Samsung model are you looking at?


----------



## masterasmit (Jul 18, 2005)

*go 4 samsung*

go 4 samsung one.  
want a great combination of price n performance? then acer will help u.its just 4 9800/- only.
better is samsung


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 18, 2005)

Dont buy Acer, afaik the 9999 Rs Acer model has a 23 ms response time 

Go for the Samsung one, the best in the business ,510n is the 15" model from them.

Since monitors are not what you would upgrade very often, buying a better one comes in handy.


----------



## mail2and (Jul 18, 2005)

I have 710n. the 17" LCD model and it rocks!!! go for 510n.. it's a sweet li'l monitor too


----------



## Sankalp (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok thanx Guyz!!!!!!!!

I think I will go for the samsung one!!!!


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 19, 2005)

Good choice , but i just had a look at CMV and they are coming out with brilliant lcd's at amazingly cheap prices. Check those out as well. Also, frankly i found the clarity to be better than my Samsung syncmaster 152S.


----------



## mail2and (Jul 19, 2005)

CMV? are u joking? Buy CMV if you want to buy a new monitor within a year... have u set ur monitor at the native resolution i.e. 1024x768@60hz?

152s is a pretty old model.. the new one is 510n..


----------



## sidewinder (Jul 19, 2005)

Go for BENQ or LG.Bothr equally good but Ben Q is cheaper.Samsung disappoints in lcds till now


----------



## Sankalp (Jul 20, 2005)

Now i am really gettin confused!!!!!!

SO GUYZ tell me exactly which company to go for Samsung, LG or BenQ???

I am gettin benq for abt Rs 9500!!!


----------



## mail2and (Jul 20, 2005)

Woah|!!! Samsung Disappoints????!?!! Dude sidewinder.. if u can't help... don't spam... just don't mis-direct ppl.... Samsung rules all over the world.... Just check the reviews.. Samsung monitors rule the roost....


----------



## theraven (Jul 20, 2005)

listen to the guy
smamsung
andy n me have done quite a lot of research on lcd's... and i dun mean digit comparison test
listen to us when we say samsung will give u value AND performance for ur money


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 20, 2005)

Ok do this. Observe all three monitors side by side and then decide which one is the best


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 20, 2005)

Get ViewSonic E72f+ its unbelievably impressive

Here is the link for it
*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/article.jsp?article_id=66877&cat_id=630


----------



## mail2and (Jul 20, 2005)

Mahesh.. care to explain which model is that?


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 20, 2005)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Mahesh.. care to explain which model is that?


*Don't give me a damn *


----------



## mail2and (Jul 21, 2005)

Firstly, Mahesh.... wtf is with that big font?

next, he said he wants an LCD monitor.... i hope u understand what's an LCD monitor....!

dude.. if you don't know.. please don't post!!!!


----------



## Charley (Jul 21, 2005)

go  for samsung 710n. It is a nice thing. BTW u can rely on samsung lcd's as they are far better in  providing high qlty.


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 21, 2005)

Can anybody tell me which is better for playing games? CRT monitor or LCD monitors? Why?


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 21, 2005)

I feel a crt monitor is better..........the ones that i have seen see to be better in crt, even the samsung crt's are giving better resolution at the end of the day.

And mr mail2and regarding your query on cmv.........
regarding CMV being bad quality i did meet some people who are selling cmv and other brands in singapore and malaysia, they told me its not the same quality as your sony, or phillips but they definately are catching up and for the price they have some decent models. I dont know if they are all available in india.


----------



## Charley (Jul 21, 2005)

cybershastri said:
			
		

> Can anybody tell me which is better for playing games? CRT monitor or LCD monitors? Why?



didnt u see this..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5889&highlight=crt+lcd+monitors

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21694&highlight=crt+lcd+monitors


----------



## mail2and (Jul 21, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> I feel a crt monitor is better..........the ones that i have seen see to be better in crt, even the samsung crt's are giving better resolution at the end of the day.
> 
> And mr mail2and regarding your query on cmv.........
> regarding CMV being bad quality i did meet some people who are selling cmv and other brands in singapore and malaysia, they told me its not the same quality as your sony, or phillips but they definately are catching up and for the price they have some decent models. I dont know if they are all available in india.



i inquired in India and i have seen one of them... they are average at best... nowhere close to Samsung or Viewsonic or LG


----------



## Sankalp (Jul 21, 2005)

GUYZ Thanx for all the help

Today I bought Samsung 510N after takin ur advice and doin some reserch myself. I found thatSamsung Monitors have a response time of 16 ms whereas an 15" LG TFT has 20 ms response time.

I got the monitor for Rs 11000 (including Vat). Is the price alright???


----------



## mail2and (Jul 22, 2005)

yes sir... u got a good deal.. btw howz the monitor... post a mini review here pls


----------



## magnet (Jul 22, 2005)

btw..... i also want to buy a tft lcd.....my main requirement will  b 4 surfing and  playing games........i m tight on budget for this..wont increase the buidget abov 12k......1 inch mor than enough..........i want to know how is this company intex....and  how r they rated in lcd field??


----------



## Sankalp (Jul 22, 2005)

The monitor is working  fine. the picture quality really gud. And with a response time of 16 ms (4 ms less than  its lg counter part) the games also run perfectly.

So I am really happy with its performance


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 25, 2005)

well good for you, it works great.............maybe i wanna change mine now!! Whats the max resolution on it??


----------



## Sankalp (Jul 25, 2005)

check the site of samsung and look for SyncMaster 510n

all the details r given there


----------

